# Changing the time of the ASF clock



## Joe Blow (15 November 2006)

If you find that the ASF clock does not match your particular timezone, you can change it in your User Control Panel. Just go to the Edit Options section of your UserCP (you will see the UserCP link towards the top left of the page) and scroll down to where it says 'Date & Time Options'. Here you can select your particular timezone and daylight saving settings so the ASF clock will match your local time.

If you have any problems, please let me know in this thread.


----------



## toc_bat (11 January 2007)

*Re: NWE - Norwest Energy*

ok joe

by the way ASF is the only forum i am active in atm, never even seen HC, only heard about its rep from ASF posters,

by the way, since we have your attention here, is the time stamp on posts correct for you guys in Australia, im in england at the moment and apart from yesterday being the first sunny day (well a few hours of it) since my arrival almost 3 weeks ago, the time stamp i see on all posts seems to be one hour behind, current Australian EST is 16:11 according to etrade and the time stamp on this post is,

edit : 3.18pm or 15:18 so about one hour and 7 minutes out


----------



## Joe Blow (11 January 2007)

*Re: NWE - Norwest Energy*



			
				toc_bat said:
			
		

> by the way, since we have your attention here, is the time stamp on posts correct for you guys in Australia, im in england at the moment and apart from yesterday being the first sunny day (well a few hours of it) since my arrival almost 3 weeks ago, the time stamp i see on all posts seems to be one hour behind, current Australian EST is 16:11 according to etrade and the time stamp on this post is,
> 
> edit : 3.18pm or 15:18 so about one hour and 7 minutes out




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5075


----------



## bigdog (11 January 2007)

*Re: NWE - Norwest Energy*

Joe,

The time is right.

I pointed out in 2006 that ASF server time was one hour out

John


----------



## Joe Blow (11 January 2007)

*Re: NWE - Norwest Energy*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> Joe,
> 
> The time is right.
> 
> ...




John, the only common time is seen by unregistered visitors and yes, it was out an hour and has since been fixed.

When a member is logged in, their time can be set to their individual timezone and is only seen by them.

I will move these posts to the thread on adjusting the time for your timezone.


----------



## toc_bat (11 January 2007)

*Re: NWE - Norwest Energy*

thanks joe

but just went to my date and time options, but i am already set to GMT +10 or eastern australian time,

the fact that it is out by 7 odd minutes is strange though, as if it was a timezone setting it would surely be a multiple of hours or half hours,

anyway im not too concerned

cyas all 2moro


----------



## Joe Blow (9 February 2007)

Just a note to let everyone know that this 7 minute time difference has now been corrected.


----------



## kincella (8 March 2009)

*ASF clock is an hour in front*

or did daylight saving finish and I missed it....???
its 10.57 AEST here in Vic...buy the forum clock is an hour in front


----------



## Timmy (8 March 2009)

*Re: asf clock is an hour in front*

Well, what really is the time? 

ASF runs on Qld time, AFAIK.


----------



## kincella (8 March 2009)

*Re: asf clock is an hour in front*

timmy qld time is an hour slow...now its 11.33 aest...asf clock is 12.33 and qld time is 10.33...you are out by miles/ in fact the opposite


----------



## Timmy (8 March 2009)

*Re: ASF clock is an hour in front*

Geez ... I think someone here is more than an hour behind .... me!

Yeah you're right Kinsella, sorry to give you a dud reply ...

Might have to wait for someone less wooly-headed than me comes along with a sensible answer.


----------



## Joe Blow (7 April 2009)

Now that daylight saving has ended in Australia for 08/09 some ASF members may find that the ASF clock is an hour out for them.

This is just a reminder that each ASF member can control their timezone and their daylight saving settings in the "Edit Options" section of their UserCP.

If the ASF clock is an hour (or more) out for you please go here and scroll down to where it says "Date & Time Options" and ensure your settings are up to date.


----------

